# Form 80 Queries



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

I have the following form 80 queries

Q.41 Asks for the current visa details and arrival in aus. My current visa was issues in Dec,2013. 

Q.42 Asks for the arrival details in Aus, I arrived in Aus in 2010 , but which was on my previous 457 visa . I have continued staying here since then.

But if I specify in Q41 that my current visa was issued on Dec,2013 and in Q.42 that I arrived in Aus in 2010, It makes it seems like I have been without a Visa for the whole period. So I am not sure how to answer these questions. 


ALso Q.35 says , _"Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) ORif you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?"_

I am with my partner , but we travelled sperately . Even though she is on a dependent visa , she joined me at a later period in Aus. Not sure how to answer this question


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Misguided,

I am not exactly sure (as I am still waiting for my CDR assessment to arrive), but out of my curiosity to understand the process, I have been looking into all the forms and procedures. And therefore, according to me following should be the answers to your queries:

Q.41 Asks for the *current visa* details for which as you mentioned, it would be Dec,2013.

Q.42 Asks for the *arrival details* in Aus,for which it would be 2010

It looks like Ques 41, 42 & 43 are a part of Question 40. So your answers to these questions should be with respect to your current visa.

As you have been allocated a CO, you can always discuss the same with him/her. 


Q.35 says , "Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR if you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?"

As you are already in Australia, and as you mentioned, you traveled separately, so the answer would be NO.

Here I believe, they are not asking the current scenario; they are just asking whether at the time of arrival, you traveled alone to Australia or were accompanied by anyone.

This is what I understood. Still I believe, you can check with ur CO or other people on the forum.

All the best..


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

On the same time, I have got some queries in regards to Form 80..

Q.4 *Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia? If No, write the number of the document used to enter Australia?* I believe the question is wrong. I never traveled to Australia. Therefore in case I say NO, the travel document number used to enter becomes an irrelevant question. How should I answer this.

Q.20 & Q.21* Address in Australia where you can be contacted & Contact Telephone Number in Australia? * As I am not sure of where I am gonna stay initially as I will be traveling for the first time; I won't be able to answer these. They have mentioned question 21 to be optional (if known) but not Q20. Are these of much importance..?


(Q.51g, Q.52g & Q.53g) *Is the parent/sibling currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country? If yes, then which country? How do they have this Citizenship? Since when do they have it and till when?* My parents and a sibling are citizens of India by birth. What should be the answer.

Can someone throw some light on the above asked questions.. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a few Questions regarding Form80. Would be of great help if some one can clarify it.

1. Should we also include part time jobs carried while studying in Australia?

2. I was due to submit my PhD thesis a week ago. However, the submission is delayed and I hope to submit in a month time. I have indicated that the course completion would be 14/05/2014 in my visa application. Will it be alright if the date is changed in form 80?

3. Question 26 - I am already in Australia. What should I answer for question "What is your main reason for remaining in Australia"? Is it about my present stay that is educational purpose or future plans? May I know what will be an appropriate answer?

4. Question 35 and 36: I am in Australia with Research category student visa. Previously I was in a postgraduate student visa. From the date of first entry till now I have held 3 visas. How should I answer these questions.
Question 35: Are you currently in Australia?
Question 36: Have you been to Australia before?

5. Question 48: Do you have any personal contacts in Australia? - Can I give any friends or landlord? Is there any preference over the contacts like, contact of boss is better than friend or so?
Question 49: Do you have any other personal contacts in Australia? - What and how many (added to the additional documents section) should I give?

6. I understand that I have to fill a separate Form80 for my wife. She was not employed for a year after marriage. Can we state that she was house wife and was supported with my income? 

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

RGK2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a few Questions regarding Form80. Would be of great help if some one can clarify it.
> 
> ...


1.) No need, Part Time jobs are of no relevance. I didn't include even though throughout my Bachelor study I did a lot of casual jobs.

2.) Yes you should indicate the new date in Form 80, and in the explanation section at the bottom just mention that submission got delayed.

3.) I would say "Study".

4.) Answers for 35 should be 'Yes', but for 36 I would say 'No', because all your subsequent visas were issued while being 'Onshore'.

5.) I don't think any preferential treatment would be provided for having greater number of contacts ... I just included one of my friends, and later they asked me to provide his email and native state in our country.

6.) Yes no issues there ...


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> 1.) No need, Part Time jobs are of no relevance. I didn't include even though throughout my Bachelor study I did a lot of casual jobs.
> 
> 2.) Yes you should indicate the new date in Form 80, and in the explanation section at the bottom just mention that submission got delayed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sunlight 
Good luck with your grant.


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> 1.) No need, Part Time jobs are of no relevance. I didn't include even though throughout my Bachelor study I did a lot of casual jobs.
> 
> 2.) Yes you should indicate the new date in Form 80, and in the explanation section at the bottom just mention that submission got delayed.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunlight,
One more small question regarding Q29. I am applying 489VISA, which is a provisional visa. Can you please shed some light on me if I should tick yes or no for the question "Are you applying for a temporary visa?". If yes, should I be giving departure details????
Thanks.
Cheers.


----------

